# Attwood



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone been down there lately? Are the white bass starting to bite?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My sister and I went Saturday am till about noonish managed to catch one big blue gill and a 15 inch largemouth bass, white bass should start up once we get into the first part of May.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't been to Atwood but, I've caught quite a few on cranks while bass fishing at Piedmont and Clendening the last few weeks.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

goin to atwood friday for saugs. i will post update in evening. cold front won't help i'd imagine.


----------



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

went yesterday got a few on white twisters got a few pics of some form early this week.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

Went after work, fished till 8:00pm. High skies and post front equals=not good. 1 dink saug on jig, 2 bluegill and a dink large mouth. Water temp was 58. Saw maybe 4 other boats and 3 were pontoons just cruising.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got back from atwood. 2 white bass and the male was milking, 1 big crappie, 6 bluegill, and a few dinky saugs. 10 to 14 fow today pullin jigs. minnows and crawlers.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sheep quit messin with that live bait.. start throwin iron..got 2 fish os maybe 4lbish each..before storm


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey freak good to hear from ya. Yea I know I'm a jighead, but I did buy a new rod and reel set up just for "iron" and been tryn to figure out the technique of the dang thing! I heard you lift and let fludder back to bottom on retrieve but I'm really clueless. I vetically jigged it and got a few bites but as far as casting no luck yet, it's got to be my technique. No=equal.


----------



## king_fisher (Apr 26, 2006)

Fished Atwood today from 8-4 and caught around 100 crappie but only 10 were big enough to keep. The largest was 12". Caught a lot around 8.5". All caught on minnows in 5-10 fow.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Went out on lake today got about 25-30 crappies only 2 was keeper.no eyes yet for me


----------



## Fishingwant2B (May 6, 2012)

Went down mon. The 30th got 6 white bass and 5 sungills. Then the father-in-law and I went again on fri. The 4 and got 3 white bass and 2 spotted the spotted where 13 inches. This was off shore by the new boat ramp by the pinick area. Used a white and gray rooster 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

sheephead said:


> Hey freak good to hear from ya. Yea I know I'm a jighead, but I did buy a new rod and reel set up just for "iron" and been tryn to figure out the technique of the dang thing! I heard you lift and let fludder back to bottom on retrieve but I'm really clueless. I vetically jigged it and got a few bites but as far as casting no luck yet, it's got to be my technique. No=equal.


that no equal piece of garbage isnt worth your time! i wouldnt give you a warm pint of piss for it.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

ironhead550 said:


> that no equal piece of garbage isnt worth your time! i wouldnt give you a warm pint of piss for it.


I take it you havn't done any good with it either. Lol


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

sheephead said:


> I take it you havn't done any good with it either. Lol


im just jokeing... its my number one freezer packer. im friends with freek... he's sposed to be keeping that quiet. lol


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

ironhead550 said:


> im just jokeing... its my number one freezer packer. im friends with freek... he's sposed to be keeping that quiet. lol


Sorry bout that Ironhead, I'll figure the dang thing out if I can put the jigs down for a day or two. Oh and I wouldn't trade em for a pint of urine either..... they're to expensive!! lol good fishin bro


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I trolled atwood yesterday for about five hours only caught 1 crappie a keeper even at that. Was over round the campground saw a big fish floatin upside down. It looked like a musky upside down even tho ive never seen a musky in atwood. But any how we flipped it over and it was an eye! Hadnt been dead long tho. We measured it at 23 1/2 inches long. Sure wouldve like to hook into that on when it was still kickin!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yesterday we got one dink saugeye, a few gills, a bass, and about 35 crappie. Probaly had a dozen that were around 10in. Got half trolling and the other half fishing the trees with jigs.


----------



## king_fisher (Apr 26, 2006)

Fished atwood yesterday caught around 70 crappie between 2 of us but only 13 were big enough to keep most were 10-12". Did catch 7 nice bluegills also. Everything was caught in 2-9 fow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

tinfisher said:


> I trolled atwood yesterday for about five hours only caught 1 crappie a keeper even at that. Was over round the campground saw a big fish floatin upside down. It looked like a musky upside down even tho ive never seen a musky in atwood. But any how we flipped it over and it was an eye! Hadnt been dead long tho. We measured it at 23 1/2 inches long. Sure wouldve like to hook into that on when it was still kickin!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 There's musky in Atwood, caught a small one last year about 20in. Don't know how many though.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

sheephead said:


> Sorry bout that Ironhead, I'll figure the dang thing out if I can put the jigs down for a day or two. Oh and I wouldn't trade em for a pint of urine either..... they're to expensive!! lol good fishin bro


lol no prob. i will tell you the walleye dont like them like the saugeye do. why i dont know belive me ive put it to the test at berlin. i did go to piedmont today. just a couple on the spoons. rest on three in gulp alive minnow and eight oz jig head prob 35 fish in all, in three to eight ft of water... not one over fifteen in!!!!!!! very dissapointing. i fished from renolds ramp clean to dam. is there any nice fish in that lake? im not sure if im going back there this year


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

ironhead550 said:


> lol no prob. i will tell you the walleye dont like them like the saugeye do. why i dont know belive me ive put it to the test at berlin. i did go to piedmont today. just a couple on the spoons. rest on three in gulp alive minnow and eight oz jig head prob 35 fish in all, in three to eight ft of water... not one over fifteen in!!!!!!! very dissapointing. i fished from renolds ramp clean to dam. is there any nice fish in that lake? im not sure if im going back there this year


Don't know much about piedmont, only fished it a couple times and it was in march.Didn't do well. Heard its full of em though.Check out the odnr electrofishing report.


----------

